# How Clean Are New Bottles?



## GTS (Aug 2, 2010)

Up until now, I have been using my own empties and others collected from friends and neighbors. I always rinse them out when empty, and before using, thoroughly wash and sanitize. I now have 3 cases of brand new amber hock style bottles for my Grand Cru Liebfraumilch that I will be bottling this weekend. So how clean are these bottles from the factory? I will wash them before use, but does it generally take as much effort to clean new bottles as it does to clean rinsed out used ones? And of course, I will sanitize just prior to bottling.

Thanks,


----------



## arcticsid (Aug 3, 2010)

Sure not going to need to wash them as agressively, but you had better be sure you sanitize them.

You could run them through the dishwasher, but thats not quite going to doit. It will clean the outside, but it WILL NOT sanitize them.

IFIN it was me, I would run then through the dishwasher, then stack them into your bathtub filled with a decent mix of Kmeta or Na_meta( potassium, or sodium meta-bisulfite)

It would be a darn shame to go through all the work and patience to make a batch of wine(or beer), and only later find out you messed it all up because the bottles werent sanitized.

Cleaning, and sanitizing are two complete steps, please dont confuse them.


----------



## Green Mountains (Aug 3, 2010)

GTS said:


> Up until now, I have been using my own empties and others collected from friends and neighbors. I always rinse them out when empty, and before using, thoroughly wash and sanitize. I now have 3 cases of brand new amber hock style bottles for my Grand Cru Liebfraumilch that I will be bottling this weekend. So how clean are these bottles from the factory? I will wash them before use, but does it generally take as much effort to clean new bottles as it does to clean rinsed out used ones? And of course, I will sanitize just prior to bottling.
> 
> Thanks,




I've bought a few cases for wines when I was running short of recycled. I treat them as I do used bottles cuz you just don't know what might be in them.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Aug 3, 2010)

I don't trust any of them. I would bottle scrub them with hot soapy water. Then later when I go to bottle scrub them with hot water with some k-meta tossed in. Why take a chance on ruining a years worth of wine making on a few extra minutes.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 3, 2010)

I am not sure wineries even sanitize them before bottling. They sure as heck don't wash them. With new bottles I would just sanitize and bottle.


----------



## grapeman (Aug 3, 2010)

I put them on my 12 bottle washing rack, run some hot rinse water through them, let them drain and then spritz them with k-meta to sanitize. No need to scrub. They come clean, but may contain dust bits from the boxes. That's why I rinse them.


----------



## GTS (Aug 3, 2010)

I really appreciate all of the replies.
The bottles look to be pretty clean, but as grapeman said, they may have a little dust in them. I think a good hot water rinsing and a k-meta sanitization and I'll be good to go.

Thanks again.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 3, 2010)

grapeman said:


> I put them on my 12 bottle washing rack, run some hot rinse water through them, let them drain and then spritz them with k-meta to sanitize. No need to scrub. They come clean, but may contain dust bits from the boxes. That's why I rinse them.



12 bottle washing rack> Do we have a pic of this? 
I just sanitize mine with the vinator (sulfiter) and then tree them for a few minutes.


----------



## BobF (Aug 3, 2010)

The bottles are as clean as the person's hand that packed them. You know, the one that just sneezed into the palm of their bare hand!


----------



## Wade E (Aug 3, 2010)

Id actually bet that there really isnt much hand to glass work anymore just like most other products, so much now is all machine done and packaged.


----------



## BobF (Aug 4, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Id actually bet that there really isnt much hand to glass work anymore just like most other products, so much now is all machine done and packaged.


 
That wasn't meant to be serious, just a way to plant the seeds of thought. IOW, for any given case of glass you open, you don't really *know* how sanitary it is.

At a minimum, I would carefully sanitize - and prolly wash beforehand.


----------



## grapeman (Aug 4, 2010)

Wade E said:


> 12 bottle washing rack> Do we have a pic of this?
> I just sanitize mine with the vinator (sulfiter) and then tree them for a few minutes.


 

You asked for it - here you go. You get one of each of these pictures or more than one bottle holder and just move over the washer. You can use the washer as a washer or just change the hose and sparge with it.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 4, 2010)

Dosn't everyone use these: LOL

*WADE check it out here and search for sparging*

Bottle Rinsing or Sparging Base
CE970
If there is a wine making product that should get a design award for usable simplicity, this is it. Imagine a system that for under $100 allows you to rinse bottles one case at a time, temporarily store them while they drain upside down, and then flush them with inert gas prior to filling. Your not dreaming... please read on! 

The base portion of the system connects to a water supply for rinsing or to your inert gas system for sparging/flushing. In our ideal plan you have two bases. One is used for rinsing, the other, sitting right next to it, is used for sparging. 

Comes with a female garden hose fitting attached to a plastic 1/2" barb fitting on the unit.

The rinsing base might be placed in a tub that is recirculating with sanitizing solution (such as: CL27) or might just drain to the ground if you are working outside. 

*Note you will need to buy as many racks (CE971) as needed. Each rack holds 12 bottles.

Price: $29.95 (Product is part of our Free shipping Program, see details)


----------



## grapeman (Aug 4, 2010)

Dan you sound like a commercial. "Buy one, get one free, just pay $29.95 additional shipping and handling fee".

It really is great and inexpensive.


----------



## xanxer82 (Aug 4, 2010)

Rinse with HOT water & Kmeta. Visually inspect for large pieces of dirst & dust.


----------

